# Bright Red Scrotum



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

I noticed my 11 week old's scrotum getting red about 2 days ago. Then yesterday he came down with a very high fever (ranging from 101-104.2). Our pediatrician sent us to the ER b/c my baby was so fussy and inconsolable. They did blood and urine tests and finally a spinal tap to rule out meningitis. Everything came back fine so they think it's just a virus. Now he's got a rash all over his body. I'm feeling optimistic about it all because he's eating well and has brief periods of smiling during his fussy awake time.

But what I think is so weird is how bright red and kind of shiny his scrotum is. And how no one can give me an answer that makes sense to me. It started out just on the left side but is now on both sides, the left side being the brightest red though. No one seems concerned about it (they said it's just a diaper rash) and they don't seem to think it has anything to do with his fever. But he has never had a diaper rash, not even a spot of it so I think it's strange that suddenly he has this on his scrotum (no where else) and then gets a high fever. I've been told to put nothing on it and also to put vaseline on it. I can't get a straight answer. Has anyone seen a diaper rash just on the scrotum? Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone ever see anything like this??


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

My son seems to have a rash localized to his scrotum as well. I was just about to post the same question. His is more blister-like, and skin then sloughs off the blisters eventually, but it is red. Weird.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

It is weird! I have never seen such a localized "diaper rash" as everyone keeps telling me it is. I guess it's just a coincidence that he got a fever the next day. I can't find anything online that sounds remotely like it. Now he's broken out into a rash but I think it's just from whatever virus his little body is fighting. I think his scrotum is a little tender but it doesn't seem to be bothering him too much. Is it bothering your son?


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

It doesn't seem to be, but I am trying to be really gentle. I've been using Burt's Bees diaper cream on it and it seems to be helping a little. I guess maybe I just left him in a diaper (or two) for too long.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey, just a side note- I notice you live in Cockeysville! Small world! I live in Catonsville....


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

There must be a scrotal infection going around MD then.







As my husband likes to call it, "smalltimore."


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lastrid* 
My son seems to have a rash localized to his scrotum as well. I was just about to post the same question. His is more blister-like, and skin then sloughs off the blisters eventually, but it is red. Weird.

That sounds like a yeast rash to me.


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
That sounds like a yeast rash to me.

Hmm, I'll have to look that up.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

how is your son doing rellorba? i googled it and this is what i was able to find.

possible hydrocele?

inguinal hernia?

hope your son is doing better.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, desertpenguin. It's cleared up. I guess it was a diaper rash but so weird that it was ONLY on his scrotum! And he's never had a diaper rash before that or since. It was definitely weird. The only thing I can think that would have caused it was new diapers from Wegman's that we had started using a few days earlier. I stopped using them and loaded him with Aveeno Baby and within a few days it was gone.


----------

